
Information Security Materials Recommendations - dentisto
I am looking for recommendations on good books, video tutorials or even articles on information security aspects such as: web exploitation, reverse engineering, binary exploitation, networking security.<p>PLEASE DO NOT RECOMMEND MATERIALS YOU HAVE NOT REALLY READ&#x2F;WATCHED! THANK YOU!<p>Everyone can do a Google search and get the mainstream ones as a result. I am looking for really valuable materials, with good ROI, written properly or with really good information.<p>I am sure this can benefit a lot of people around!
======
BinaryBuddha
We've collected some a large list of cybersecurity training and education
resources, available here: www.accesscyber.org. Good luck!

